# Opinions (Good or Bad) On Boarding Situation... Please :-)



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

Hi all!

I have been going back and forth about moving my horse, and where, for almost a year now. I recently moved back into my childhood home (my mother is renting it to my husband and myself, then in a couple of years we will buy it from her), and the place where I currently board is now 40 minutes away. No longer a doable distance more than once a week with a full time job and children!

Anyway, I have a few good options on where to go, so I think I will categorize the three and list pros and cons for each. I really want full outdoor board with amenities but am stuck since one of my favorite places doesn't normally do that. Help!

Option #1: $500 per month

A barn where I help out once or twice a week in exchange for lessons.

Pros:
Owner lives on premises.
EXCELLENT and attentive care!
Grain twice daily, and any supplements fed as needed, no charge.
Day turnout, weather permitting.
Hay twice daily.
Outdoor arena
Indoor arena
Hot/Cold wash stall
They would make an exception and give my horse full turnout with a double door into his stall should he want to come in.
Very accommodating in case I need anything.
EXCELLENT boarders, so the social aspect is there for me!

Neutral:
Barn owner is a little anal retentive, but has a heart of gold! He trailers me to shows free of charge, as long as I help out with chores when we return.

Cons:
No free choice hay
Stall board only, but see above.
No nearby trails, I would have to trailer out and I don't have my own trailer (yet.)

Option #2: $350 outdoor board

Well established barn, has been in business for decades.

Pros:
Directly between my house and work! 7-10 minutes either way.
Owner lives on premises.
HUGE pastures! At least 2.5 acres per horse, and they won't over populate. 10 acre paddock means 3-4 horses MAX.
Grain twice daily, with supplements as needed, no charge.
Minor blanket changes (not a full routine) included. I like to use a turnout sheet in sleet and ice weather.
Will bring into stall (free of charge) in REALLY bad weather. <-- My horse has never been in a stall and I'm not sure how he would handle this.
Outdoor riding ring
A couple of fields and a bridle path to ride on.
Very accommodating in case I need anything.

Neutral:
Only a couple of trails and a bridle path to ride on.

Cons:
20-25 minutes away from my home.
Hardly anyone there who rides on a regular basis. Every time I went there the staff is doing chores, but no one else is around.
No wash stall.

Option #3: $500 per month

Used to be a mini horse farm, then was bought by new owners (in July), and is now a private boarding barn with a MAXIMUM of 10 horses.

Pros:
4.2 miles from my house (7-9 minutes)
The grounds are BREATHTAKING!
24/7 caretaker lives on site.
Blanket changes, fly masks, etc free of charge no matter what.
Supplements fed free of charge.
Will hold or vet or farrier free of charge.
110 acres, with GROOMED trails, and backs onto a 1600 acre state park, where only horses and hikers are permitted. Plenty of fields to run through!
200 x 100 outdoor riding ring, which they have plans to eventually turn into an indoor.
Barn has 10 stalls, thus the maximum of 10 horses on farm, each horse will have a stall whether they use it or not just in case.
Hot and cold wash stall, but it's currently "mini" sized with plans to expand in the next few months.
4 Pastures, that are 3-4 acres each.
My horse and one other would be the only ones who would receive grain, and they will pull out of the pasture to feed grain, so no other horse gets my horse's grain (he wouldn't let that happen anyway lol!)

Neutral:
Owner is a fox hunter, and I'm a barrel racer. I don't foresee a problem since i am learning how to jump, so maybe she'll have some pointers? She rides 4 days a week.
A lot of things that need to be done around the barn since it is not a "finished" barn.

Cons:
So far no other boarders, I'd only have the barn owner as a riding companion for now.

She said hay only in the winter, since the pastures are so large, but I'm concerned about this since the sugar content is going to be so high! I did suggest to leave the horses in a "sacrifice lot" through the winter and spring/early summer with a round bale, so they weren't loading up on the fresh new grass. She accepted the idea.

I guess my concern is that with so many things that still need to be done, I wonder if they'll actually get done? Money isn't an issue as I understand since she owns her own (successful) marketing firm, and has her own island. She's doing this to be closer to her horse, and has the one caretaker right now, with the possibility of hiring more help (possibly me if I want to work off some board.)

Thoughts? Suggestions? I don't know if I should ask more questions about each one?

I just don't know what to choose, as I've been at the same barn for 15 years and hate leaving...


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I would want to look into #3 more. Your main concern is that repairs/upgrades to the barn may not get done. What makes you think that? Did you get a feeling that the owner wasn't completely responsible? 
She has, what sounds like a high dollar, horse, that she wanted to be closer to. Sounds like someone who wants the best, and will make it happen. If you got a bad, gut, feeling that is usually something to listen to. 
Verify.

The place sounds like it has potential. If you do verify, ask her if she has a timeline on the repairs and if you could help, in exchange for credit on boarding fees. Listen to her response carefully, you should be able to get a better feel for her plans.


----------



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

KsKatt said:


> I would want to look into #3 more. Your main concern is that repairs/upgrades to the barn may not get done. What makes you think that? Did you get a feeling that the owner wasn't completely responsible?
> She has, what sounds like a high dollar, horse, that she wanted to be closer to. Sounds like someone who wants the best, and will make it happen. If you got a bad, gut, feeling that is usually something to listen to.
> Verify.
> 
> The place sounds like it has potential. If you do verify, ask her if she has a timeline on the repairs and if you could help, in exchange for credit on boarding fees. Listen to her response carefully, you should be able to get a better feel for her plans.


I got a bad feeling when I asked her for a copy of the boarding contract, then still a week later didn't have one so I asked her again. She said she's been busy but will get it over to me soon. That was a week ago. She does run a high profile company and works long hours, I just want to make sure that it won't interfere with the day to day running of the farm since the caretaker has to have approval for everything from her.

I asked about the timeline for the wash stall, and she said she's getting quotes for all the projects around the barn within the next few weeks. I guess it's reasonable considering she just purchased the property in July and has already redone all the fencing so it is normal horse height and not mini height.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I see a lot of potential in#3, but it may take a while to get it 'up to snuff' so to speak. Especially if the owner has to okay everything.
Maybe you could offer to help with some of the smaller repairs/ up grades in exchange for something else, like a lower board fee for a few months?

I'd be a little worried that it's taking her this long to get a contract to you, but if she truly is that busy at work she may just not have time. If that's the case she may need more than just a caretaker to help out.


----------



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

Horseychick87 said:


> I see a lot of potential in#3, but it may take a while to get it 'up to snuff' so to speak. Especially if the owner has to okay everything.
> Maybe you could offer to help with some of the smaller repairs/ up grades in exchange for something else, like a lower board fee for a few months?
> 
> I'd be a little worried that it's taking her this long to get a contract to you, but if she truly is that busy at work she may just not have time. If that's the case she may need more than just a caretaker to help out.


I agree, that's why everytime we have a conversation I let her know that I'm available if she needs help. I think she just wants to make sure I'll stick around before she entrusts me with anything.

So should I just forget the other barns and go with #3? But keep them as a backup though right?


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

The BO not getting my board contract for over a week when she has been asked twice is a big concern, if not a deal breaker, to me. 

I've been at way too many a barn that is not run like a proper business. A red flag for me is the 'max ten horses' on such a large property. I think it has more to do with not wanting a large amount of responsibility that comes with running a barn. I don't know these people of course, but this is what it is starting to sound like to me.

I can just imagine you starting your board and asking your BO for something simple (feed your horse a particular supplement), but the task won't ever get done without nagging.

Not my cup of tea. I think it might have potential, but they already don't have any clients. Personally I think the BO is running this too much like a personal investment than a business. I'd stay away to avoid potential issues.

You live in NY, so barn #1 sounds good for those really cold winter days - I know I appreciate having an indoor arena any time the temperature gauge dips below zero. And I live in Canada, so that's a lot! I find this is particularly important if you have a horse who needs consistent work.

I also want to mention that #3 is not a finished barn, so you say... So you may find yourself doing more work than having fun at this new barn. Just a possibility.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree, the dodginess of BO #3 would put me off of it. If it's not an established facility I have NO idea how the place is going to be run. Without boarders I can't ask opinions. She might not be ready to take on the responsibility of running a boarding barn, and the dodgy communication hints at that. That's a big no for me - if something is up and going on I need to be able to rely on my BO.

I like how barn 2 sounds, myself.


----------



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

I think I want to ask her one more time, and if it doesn't materialize, I'll eliminate barn #3 from the list. I also am thinking she may be taking her time because I'm not moving him til November 1st.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

When ever I boarded none ever had a boarding contract.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

there's a conflict on option two:
Option #2: $350 outdoor board

Well established barn, has been in business for decades.

Pros:
*Directly between my house and work! 7-10 minutes either way*.
Owner lives on premises.
HUGE pastures! At least 2.5 acres per horse, and they won't over populate. 10 acre paddock means 3-4 horses MAX.
Grain twice daily, with supplements as needed, no charge.
Minor blanket changes (not a full routine) included. I like to use a turnout sheet in sleet and ice weather.
Will bring into stall (free of charge) in REALLY bad weather. <-- My horse has never been in a stall and I'm not sure how he would handle this.
Outdoor riding ring
A couple of fields and a bridle path to ride on.
Very accommodating in case I need anything.

Neutral:
Only a couple of trails and a bridle path to ride on.

Cons:
*20-25 minutes away from my home.
*Hardly anyone there who rides on a regular basis. Every time I went there the staff is doing chores, but no one else is around.
No wash stall.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> When ever I boarded none ever had a boarding contract.


Some don't, and that's not the end of the world. I've boarded at facilities without them in the past. But, the fact that she won't/can't get her act together and do what she can to get a new boarder is a bit of a turn off. 



WillowNightwind said:


> The BO not getting my board contract for over a week when she has been asked twice is a big concern, if not a deal breaker, to me.
> 
> I've been at way too many a barn that is not run like a proper business. A red flag for me is the 'max ten horses' on such a large property. I think it has more to do with not wanting a large amount of responsibility that comes with running a barn. I don't know these people of course, but this is what it is starting to sound like to me.
> 
> ...


Agreed, it kind of sounds like a barn I used to board at. I had been to the facilities a number of times in the past, had met the barn manager a few times, and a close friend was there so I had pretty much made up my mind to move there. I contacted the manager about moving, and she was also a bit sluggish in her responses. When I'm thinking about moving my horse to your property and forking over $500/month towards your business and his livelihood, I expect you to jump on the opportunity to answer my questions, get info I need, whatever. It's good business practice, and it helps to gain/maintain clients. I had to call her multiple times, make arrangements with her through my friend, basically jump through hoops to get my horse there. It turns out that the lady didn't WANT more boarders- more boarders= more work. That became very obvious with various aspects of the care, and she was always compaining about having to do things such as clean stalls. I'm now less than inclined to move to a facility not jumping at the possibility of me as a boarder. I wouldn't necessarily write them off as a choice, but I'd look into why they are hesitant.

I have also seen a number of barns go under because of poor business management (related to the above and otherwise). This usually happens within several months of the start up, and it can be pretty messy when it does. Because of this I would never move my horse to a new facility (new as in under new management) until it's firmly established. I don't want to go barn hopping when it suddenly goes under with little notice, and I wouldn't want to look up a year from now and none of the repairs have been done. I'd consider waiting awhile (6 months or so?) before moving there to make sure the repairs are happening, the owner is taking care of business properly, and that the place is staying in business. Until then think about staying where you are or moving to one of your other choices in the interim. 

I like the sound of the first barn. It sounds like you do too.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Every single reply has been excellent. It's given me some thoughts.
This woman has, what sounds like, a great paying job. She doesn't NEED a boarding stable for income. Perhaps she is opening her stable to a few others simply because she feels like, why not. She has one horse, she knows horses like company. She is by herself, perhaps she wants others to ride with. Perhaps she simply based her prices on what she found to be the norm in the area. Has she ever run a boarding stable? Seems like there would be quite a learning curve in order. 
Maybe I have a point, maybe I am totally wrong. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

What are the barn structures like? One of the reasons I like mine so much are the tall ceilings, the fact that each stall has a swing open window, and there's so much airflow. I've been to other barns in the area with these cramped low ceilings and stalls that have no windows. That would be important to me


----------



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

EponaLynn said:


> there's a conflict on option two:
> Option #2: $350 outdoor board
> 
> Well established barn, has been in business for decades.
> ...


Oops!

Option #1 is 20-25 minutes away from my home not option #2. With all the info I must've put it in the wrong spot!


----------



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

KsKatt said:


> Every single reply has been excellent. It's given me some thoughts.
> This woman has, what sounds like, a great paying job. She doesn't NEED a boarding stable for income. Perhaps she is opening her stable to a few others simply because she feels like, why not. She has one horse, she knows horses like company. She is by herself, perhaps she wants others to ride with. Perhaps she simply based her prices on what she found to be the norm in the area. Has she ever run a boarding stable? Seems like there would be quite a learning curve in order.
> Maybe I have a point, maybe I am totally wrong. Just thinking out loud.


You do have a point! And that's exactly what it is. She bought the 110 acres to live on because she liked the house. The barn and the facilities came with it, and she just happened to be a fox hunter so it worked out for her.

It used to be a miniature horse breeding farm, my piano tuner used to board his horse there, and it's the same caretakers. So i'm not worried about the level of care, just the improvements that are promised and the time frame in which they will be completed.

I do wish I could be at Option 1, even though it's the farthest of them all, just because of the camaraderie. I show with these girls, and the barn owner reminds me of my grandfather who passed. But the no free choice hay, unless he was turned out alone, really bothers me. Do you guys think he would be ok turned out alone, with horses in the paddocks next to him during the day only?


----------



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

MaximasMommy said:


> What are the barn structures like? One of the reasons I like mine so much are the tall ceilings, the fact that each stall has a swing open window, and there's so much airflow. I've been to other barns in the area with these cramped low ceilings and stalls that have no windows. That would be important to me


They're very well maintained and very open with lots of natural light. The stall dividers are open metal barns so the light shines through from all sides because of the windows. They are huge sliders with bars in front of them so the horses don't break the glass. 

The ceilings are a bit low though but you don't feel cramped. It used to be a miniature horse breeding farm so they didn't really NEED to be taller. I know she is going to be eliminating the ceiling and opening up into the hay loft above, eventually. My number one concern is the wash stall being the size of a closet, and there is NO way my 16.2 hand stocky Quarter Horse is fitting more than his butt in it. She said that's the first priority.

The stalls are 10 x 10 but they're ok since he won't be in it, and if he is it won't be for long.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

PartialToGray said:


> I guess my concern is that with so many things that still need to be done, I wonder if they'll actually get done?


I would pass on #3 for this reason. If she has failed to provide you with a boarding contract when you asked, then things around going to get done around her place when you ask. 

Been there, done that. :wink: I'd rule that one out.


----------



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

DuckDodgers said:


> Some don't, and that's not the end of the world. I've boarded at facilities without them in the past. But, the fact that she won't/can't get her act together and do what she can to get a new boarder is a bit of a turn off.
> 
> 
> Agreed, it kind of sounds like a barn I used to board at. I had been to the facilities a number of times in the past, had met the barn manager a few times, and a close friend was there so I had pretty much made up my mind to move there. I contacted the manager about moving, and she was also a bit sluggish in her responses. When I'm thinking about moving my horse to your property and forking over $500/month towards your business and his livelihood, I expect you to jump on the opportunity to answer my questions, get info I need, whatever. It's good business practice, and it helps to gain/maintain clients. I had to call her multiple times, make arrangements with her through my friend, basically jump through hoops to get my horse there. It turns out that the lady didn't WANT more boarders- more boarders= more work. That became very obvious with various aspects of the care, and she was always compaining about having to do things such as clean stalls. I'm now less than inclined to move to a facility not jumping at the possibility of me as a boarder. I wouldn't necessarily write them off as a choice, but I'd look into why they are hesitant.
> ...


She has been quick to answer any questions, I've only emailed back and forth but she replies within 20 - 30 minutes. It's not a place that will go under since it's her home and not her business, so I'm not worried about that. Just the repairs and the time frame on them.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

PartialToGray said:


> She has been quick to answer any questions, I've only emailed back and forth but she replies within 20 - 30 minutes. It's not a place that will go under since it's her home and not her business, so I'm not worried about that. Just the repairs and the time frame on them.


Have you asked her about it? You should talk to her, face to face. Bring it up as your concern, and let her know it's important to you, or she'll maybe think it's not such a big deal and put it off. Let your expectations be known before moving in


----------



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

Shoebox said:


> Have you asked her about it? You should talk to her, face to face. Bring it up as your concern, and let her know it's important to you, or she'll maybe think it's not such a big deal and put it off. Let your expectations be known before moving in


I asked her about the time frame for the wash stall, since that is a must for me, and she said she doesn't have one but is getting quotes within the next few weeks. She said she's been swamped at work and hasn't had time to do anything else.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

PartialToGray said:


> She has been quick to answer any questions, I've only emailed back and forth but she replies within 20 - 30 minutes. It's not a place that will go under since it's her home and not her business, so I'm not worried about that. Just the repairs and the time frame on them.


Even if it is her home and not her business, it's still going to be her business if boarders are there. If there's money being exchanged then she'll have to run it like a business (even if there are only a few boarders) and I've seen folks get tired of that. They think "Hey, I just bought this really nice piece of property with a 10 stall barn, an arena, trails, everything! Seems a waste to keep it to myself, it'd be lovely to have a few boarders. Someone to ride with, keep my horses company, and even make a few extra dollars on the side to help keep up with the cost of repairs." It really seems like a great idea, and after a few months the realities of boarding set in. You never have time to yourself, have to deal with people drama, you have to maintain the property to the boarders' standards, boarders are late on payment, someone else's horse brings a bug back to the barn, the extra horses really are a lot of extra work, and having the property to yourself starts to sound really nice. My concern wouldn't be her going under and having to sell the property or the like, but that she decides a boarding "business" isn't her cup of tea. Perhaps I'm wrong and she knows exactly what she's getting into, but I've seen the exact above scenario play out multiple times. Then, more often than not, the barn owner decides to boot everyone out with very little notice. It's 100% possible that it'll work out great for her and any boarders, but I would personally not chance it until the operation is established. If she has been involved in a boarding business in the past then that plays into consideration. 

On the note of the wash stall, does she at least have a hose run out to a post to tie your horse? That's really all you NEED for washing your horse off, at least temporarily. I wouldn't move there unless there was at least that. It sounds like you've been communicating with the lady through email, but have you actually gone out to the property to speak to her in person? If you haven't and you're seriously considering the place, then I'd do that as soon as you can. Discuss with her in detail the timeline for the improvements. If she's vague about it, then that's a bad sign. If she says "Well, I've got a guy coming to give me an estimate on fixing up the wash rack next week" then that's a lot more promising. Ask her if she can give you the boarding contract at that time. 



PartialToGray said:


> You do have a point! And that's exactly what it is. She bought the 110 acres to live on because she liked the house. The barn and the facilities came with it, and she just happened to be a fox hunter so it worked out for her.
> 
> It used to be a miniature horse breeding farm, my piano tuner used to board his horse there, and it's the same caretakers. So i'm not worried about the level of care, just the improvements that are promised and the time frame in which they will be completed.
> 
> I do wish I could be at Option 1, even though it's the farthest of them all, just because of the camaraderie. I show with these girls, and the barn owner reminds me of my grandfather who passed. But the no free choice hay, unless he was turned out alone, really bothers me. Do you guys think he would be ok turned out alone, with horses in the paddocks next to him during the day only?


If I'm understanding correctly you mean that he will always be out in the paddock by himself and during daytime hours there will be horses next to him? Or do you mean that he'll be turned out with other horses during the day and his buddies will be brought in at night? Personally, I'm not fond at all of turning most horses out alone. Having buddies next to him may be fine if you have an independent horse, but they'll try to interact with each other through the fence. I'd consider it if the fencing was great and safe, but I'd try and talk to them to see if they could work out a buddy for him in the free choice paddock. 

Also, on the note of the first place, what do you mean about still being the same caretakers? Is the new owner going to pay the existing employees to take care of her horses and boarders' horses?


----------



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

DuckDodgers said:


> Even if it is her home and not her business, it's still going to be her business if boarders are there. If there's money being exchanged then she'll have to run it like a business (even if there are only a few boarders) and I've seen folks get tired of that. They think "Hey, I just bought this really nice piece of property with a 10 stall barn, an arena, trails, everything! Seems a waste to keep it to myself, it'd be lovely to have a few boarders. Someone to ride with, keep my horses company, and even make a few extra dollars on the side to help keep up with the cost of repairs." It really seems like a great idea, and after a few months the realities of boarding set in. You never have time to yourself, have to deal with people drama, you have to maintain the property to the boarders' standards, boarders are late on payment, someone else's horse brings a bug back to the barn, the extra horses really are a lot of extra work, and having the property to yourself starts to sound really nice. My concern wouldn't be her going under and having to sell the property or the like, but that she decides a boarding "business" isn't her cup of tea. Perhaps I'm wrong and she knows exactly what she's getting into, but I've seen the exact above scenario play out multiple times. Then, more often than not, the barn owner decides to boot everyone out with very little notice. It's 100% possible that it'll work out great for her and any boarders, but I would personally not chance it until the operation is established. If she has been involved in a boarding business in the past then that plays into consideration.
> 
> On the note of the wash stall, does she at least have a hose run out to a post to tie your horse? That's really all you NEED for washing your horse off, at least temporarily. I wouldn't move there unless there was at least that. It sounds like you've been communicating with the lady through email, but have you actually gone out to the property to speak to her in person? If you haven't and you're seriously considering the place, then I'd do that as soon as you can. Discuss with her in detail the timeline for the improvements. If she's vague about it, then that's a bad sign. If she says "Well, I've got a guy coming to give me an estimate on fixing up the wash rack next week" then that's a lot more promising. Ask her if she can give you the boarding contract at that time.
> 
> ...


I just spoke with her and we scheduled a sit down after her business trip, October 11th. She's in the same field I am so I understand about travelling and being busy! We will discuss everything face to face at that time, and we can sign the boarding contract then.

Yes there is a hose and a nice fence line to tie him to, on a paved surface, so I can wash him off there until it gets cold. I have a very light gray horse so and dust/mud/stains are super easy to see, and he needs to be clean for shows.

The other barn would let me do outdoor board with free choice hay, but he would be by himself. The other horses will be turned out next to him during the day only. I can ask if another boarder would want to put her horse in with mine, but i'm not sure if they will get along since they seem to avoid each other at shows.


----------



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

DuckDodgers said:


> Even if it is her home and not her business, it's still going to be her business if boarders are there. If there's money being exchanged then she'll have to run it like a business (even if there are only a few boarders) and I've seen folks get tired of that. They think "Hey, I just bought this really nice piece of property with a 10 stall barn, an arena, trails, everything! Seems a waste to keep it to myself, it'd be lovely to have a few boarders. Someone to ride with, keep my horses company, and even make a few extra dollars on the side to help keep up with the cost of repairs." It really seems like a great idea, and after a few months the realities of boarding set in. You never have time to yourself, have to deal with people drama, you have to maintain the property to the boarders' standards, boarders are late on payment, someone else's horse brings a bug back to the barn, the extra horses really are a lot of extra work, and having the property to yourself starts to sound really nice. My concern wouldn't be her going under and having to sell the property or the like, but that she decides a boarding "business" isn't her cup of tea. Perhaps I'm wrong and she knows exactly what she's getting into, but I've seen the exact above scenario play out multiple times. Then, more often than not, the barn owner decides to boot everyone out with very little notice. It's 100% possible that it'll work out great for her and any boarders, but I would personally not chance it until the operation is established. If she has been involved in a boarding business in the past then that plays into consideration.
> 
> On the note of the wash stall, does she at least have a hose run out to a post to tie your horse? That's really all you NEED for washing your horse off, at least temporarily. I wouldn't move there unless there was at least that. It sounds like you've been communicating with the lady through email, but have you actually gone out to the property to speak to her in person? If you haven't and you're seriously considering the place, then I'd do that as soon as you can. Discuss with her in detail the timeline for the improvements. If she's vague about it, then that's a bad sign. If she says "Well, I've got a guy coming to give me an estimate on fixing up the wash rack next week" then that's a lot more promising. Ask her if she can give you the boarding contract at that time.
> 
> ...


And it's the same caretakers, that were there when it was a Mini Horse farm, she's paying them to take care of the farm. They live on premises.


----------



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

UPDATE:

I ended up going with barn #2!!

The price, caring nature of the individuals there, as well as the perfect location sealed the deal for me. We are moving Saturday November 1st!


----------

